# How do you find a good salon/hair dresser?



## gateauauxfraise (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm just sick and tired of having bad hair dresser/going to chain salon. Any tips on finding a good salon/hair dresser? tia


----------



## so_siqqq (Aug 9, 2006)

Ask your friends if they have a favorite stylist or salon they love to go to. Another way is reading local magazines or www.citysearch.com to look for salons that have reviews. But basically finding a good salon is through word of mouth. So ask around and see what you like best.


----------



## gateauauxfraise (Aug 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *so_siqqq* 
_Ask your friends if they have a favorite stylist or salon they love to go to. Another way is reading local magazines or www.citysearch.com to look for salons that have reviews. But basically finding a good salon is through word of mouth. So ask around and see what you like best._

 
the citysearch sounds great! I'll start from there. The problem is, many of my friends have different hairtype than mine..


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 9, 2006)

I walk up to someone with a hairstyle that I like and ask them where they go. I also have alot of hair stylists at my church and I go to them sometimes.


----------



## so_siqqq (Aug 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gateauauxfraise* 
_the citysearch sounds great! I'll start from there. The problem is, many of my friends have different hairtype than mine.._

 
Hairtypes shouldn't be a problem because stylist are trained to basicaly be able to work with any hair type, problem, etc. If you feel you friends have a really good hairstyle ask where they get their haircut and by whom they get their haircut from.


----------



## user79 (Aug 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 
_I walk up to someone with a hairstyle that I like and ask them where they go. I also have alot of hair stylists at my church and I go to them sometimes._

 
Me too! I've done that on numerous occasions, usually ask girls I see when I'm shopping somewhere and they've done their hair nice. I try to find a girl with similar hair structure/texture as myself, cut in a style I also like. Get a recommendation from the salon, but also the particular stylist.

DON'T GO TO CHAINS! I've never had a good haircut at a chain place, the good hairdressers go to better salons where they can make more money.

I also look at the quality of the salon and the degree of customer service they have, and (this may sound weird but it works), I look at what the stylist dresses and looks like. If he or she looks stylish, I know they are probably up to date with the latest fashions and trends, and since I usually get a pretty fashionable cut, this is really important to me. Don't go to a hairstylist with a haircut straight out of the 80s or 90s, it's not a good sign!

I've had enough bad haircuts to spot these warning signs.


----------



## gateauauxfraise (Aug 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 
_Me too! I've done that on numerous occasions, usually ask girls I see when I'm shopping somewhere and they've done their hair nice. I try to find a girl with similar hair structure/texture as myself, cut in a style I also like. Get a recommendation from the salon, but also the particular stylist.

DON'T GO TO CHAINS! I've never had a good haircut at a chain place, the good hairdressers go to better salons where they can make more money.

I also look at the quality of the salon and the degree of customer service they have, and (this may sound weird but it works), I look at what the stylist dresses and looks like. If he or she looks stylish, I know they are probably up to date with the latest fashions and trends, and since I usually get a pretty fashionable cut, this is really important to me. Don't go to a hairstylist with a haircut straight out of the 80s or 90s, it's not a good sign!

I've had enough bad haircuts to spot these warning signs._

 
I agree, I never ever have good result in Chains, but a lot of the hairsalon in my area are Chains (like Tony & Guy, alike, we even have Jose Eber, which is also chain). They charge pretty penny too, and I ended up broke and broken hearted at the same time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  O.k. I guess I'll just develop a thick skin & start asking strangers where they have their haircut.. many thanks everyone!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 10, 2006)

And always get a consultation before seeing a new stylist... you can tell alot about them just by doing that!


----------



## so_siqqq (Aug 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gateauauxfraise* 
_I agree, I never ever have good result in Chains, but a lot of the hairsalon in my area are Chains (like Tony & Guy, alike, we even have Jose Eber, which is also chain). They charge pretty penny too, and I ended up broke and broken hearted at the same time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 O.k. I guess I'll just develop a thick skin & start asking strangers where they have their haircut.. many thanks everyone!_

 
I feel like Toni&Guy stylist all have the same style. But that's probably due to their training. But really they focus too much on "uber" trendy styles.


----------



## d_flawless (Aug 10, 2006)

go to a place that sells products and ask if they have any referrals. we have a list of salons in the area that use aveda product (where i work) and people ask ALL the time, so i'm assuming other lines that sell hair products do the same. 
or, if you're interested in particular brand, say redken, go to their website and search for salons that carry their product in your area...if that's not the case, and you're still stuck with no clue as to what "look" you're going for, browse around the web. yahoo! has pretty accurate reviews of salons, from what i've read and heard from our clients. unless you live somewhere really remote, then you should be able to find someone nearby.


----------



## melozburngr (Aug 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *so_siqqq* 
_Hairtypes shouldn't be a problem because stylist are trained to basicaly be able to work with any hair type, problem, etc. If you feel you friends have a really good hairstyle ask where they get their haircut and by whom they get their haircut from._

 

yeah, they SHOULDN'T be a problem, but try to find a stylist who can cut naturally curly hair.  Its a bitch.   Especially if you want something funky and young and not soccer mom-ish!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I have had SO many bad hair cuts in my day... from the cheap salons to the epensive ones... but I finally ffound one and I've been going to the same stylist for a couple of years (she has curly hair, too!) but now she is moving to San Diego.  I'm heartbroken.


----------



## litlaur (Nov 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_I walk up to someone with a hairstyle that I like and ask them where they go._

 
This is what I used to do! It's a great way to go about it, but that's not how I found the stylist I go to now. His salon is on the ground floor of the building where my fiance works. Not only did he turn out to be my favorite stylist ever, but it's actually convenient to me to get a cut! I consider myself lucky for that.


----------

